# Good Car Audio installer



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all:

Can someone recommend a good car audio installer. I just bought a GPS I want to install in a 2007 Volvo S40. The dealer won't install anything that doesn't come from Volvo. I got tired of sticking the screen onto the windscreen and kinked cable.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Give these guys a try.

They fitted a head unit, headrest screens, reversing camera and GPS for me. Very pleased with the result and prices were reasonable

Gulf Wireless & Television Co. L.L.C.


----------

